# First Bacon Finished; Seeking Suggestions



## HowlingDog (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi Everyone.  Discovered this forum a few weeks ago and really impressed with the amount of information and helpful people. I am looking to tap into that knowledge.  Sorry for the long first post….

Like most everyone else, I decided to try making bacon for the first time.  I did, what I thought, was a good amount of research, bought a scale to measure the cure, found a couple of calculators, measured, cured, smoked, and tried my bacon earlier this week.  While it looked fine, the “bacon” taste was very mild, I mean very mild.  So, I am looking for a little validation and some suggestions.  Here is what I did:

Found pork belly at Costco. It was cut into small strips, about 1.25 to 1.3 pounds each.  I calculated the cure to be about 1.5 grams (based on 156ppm nitrite), kosher salt at about 10 grams, and brown sugar at about 6 grams.  For good measure, I added 2 table spoons of maple syrup.  In fridge for 8 days. The belly did not really change color or give off much liquid.  The two pieces I used were very meat heavy, meaning there was much more pork than fat.

Smoked at about 196 ish for 5 hours using hickory and apple.  At the end, the time and temp got away from me and it came off the smoker at 157 degrees internal.   I put it in the fridge for a couple hours, sliced, fried and tasted.  As I said, very very mild.  It was a little better the next day, but a bit more smokey but not the “OMG this is the best bacon ever” reaction so many others seem to get.  It was good enough to keep trying. 

Here is a picture of the finished product.  It looks fine, has some bacon flavor, but not as much as expected.
View media item 554316
So, to help get closer to the “OMG” reaction, do any of the more experienced folks have comments/suggestions that would help with that mild bacon flavor I had??  I appreciate your help!

HowlingDog


----------



## kruizer (Jan 17, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Not seein your picture.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

Umm, I tried to find your picture.
Are you remembering to choose the picture after it has Uploaded to your post?
You have to choose one of the sizes, and it will appear in your draft before you actually post it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2019)

Repeat the same curing procedures but COLD smoke, a minimum of 12 hours, 24 hours over 2 days will be even better. Testing has shown that smoke flavor penetrates far better at temps between 40 and 100°F. DaveOmak has some good info on the subject...JJ


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 17, 2019)

Sorry about the picture (silly newbie).  When I look at the preview, I see it ...  Is this one showing? 

View media item 554316
Maybe someday I will advance to cold smoking, but at the moment, I will be hot smoking.  Although I am using a cure, folks I share with are a bit unsure about home smoking at low temps for long periods.....


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

Anyhow, I do what is called a Dry Cure.
Here is a Video Disco did on basic Bacon.
That is hot smoked.
daveomak helped me tremendously getting going with Cold Smoking Bacon, which I prefer.
*https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cold-smoked-bacon.281110/*
In Fact, I've become a convert to Dust for my smoking now.

The Cure (Prague Powder) is weighed proportional to the weight of the meat, then the other ingredients are all mixed together in a bowl.
This is applied to the meat like a rub, and as shown, it is VERY important to get as much of the mixture into the bag as possible, because remember, the mixture is made for the Weight of the Bacon being Cured. (My trick is to use a spatula to move any extra from the plate to the bag)
I like to cure my bacon for 14 days. Yes *14 days. *And I turn it each day, massage it, sing to it (On top of Old Smokey, and other songs), and it will generate it's own moisture.
Then, around day 11, or 12, it starts to reabsorb the liquid. Slab Bacon I've done typically sucks up all the moisture in the bag magically. And by day fourteen, she's ready!
Unbag it, bathe it, pat dry, and rack in the fridge to form a pelical. I've gone as short as one day, and as long as 5 days.
I liked the 5 day end the best for the Pelical.
Then, it gets hung on Bacon Hooks in my smoker and cold smoked for 6-12 hours.
After that I put the smoked Bacon on a rack in my little curing fridge to age in a cold environment. I use a small fridge so I don't stink up all the wife's stuff in the house fridge. (And there is Peace in the Valley)
After about 5-6 days the magical transformation is complete. Smelling the aged bacon, it has a wonderful bacon perfume!
A golden tan! And it is ready to slice, weigh, and bag & seal. I do 1 pound packages. If I'm a few over, the last bag gets a few more, or those get cooked up as a reward.
The rest get frozen or used.
Because...


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 17, 2019)

Thx. Perhaps I should have let it cure a little longer.  I have heard that the cure is what gives the "bacon" flavor and maybe I need to let it got 10-12-14 days.  I think that would be better than adding more cure 

Would letting get to 157 (by mistake) have any impact on the flavor?  

HowlingDog


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 17, 2019)

I had no trouble seeing picture in your original post. Try and try again use suggested plans to get the taste you are looking for. Being sure not to under cure,

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 17, 2019)

HowlingDog said:


> Thx. Perhaps I should have let it cure a little longer.  I have heard that the cure is what gives the "bacon" flavor and maybe I need to let it got 10-12-14 days.  I think that would be better than adding more cure
> 
> Would letting get to 157 (by mistake) have any impact on the flavor?
> 
> HowlingDog



14 days seems to be the maximum I've read. Not that 15 would magically turn to dust...
Don't add more cure. Always accurately weigh, and proportion based on that.

I don't hot smoke my bacon, so can't comment on the 157 degree temperature.
My bacon gets cooked before eating, either fried, or oven fried.
Cold smoking or Hot smoking is a processing choice.
Bear told me that bacon doesn't start to render (Fat melt) until you go over 140 degrees. IIRC
So at 157, about the only harm is probably greasing up your smoker. 

PS: Now I see the pictures. Maybe you hit the magical number of posts?
Yeah, 5 posts. Congratulations! You've graduated pre-school. 
You like thick bacon! Or "Steakon". LOL!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 17, 2019)

TONS of good stuff on this site. Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 17, 2019)

_"Graduated Pre-school"_  Nice!

Ya I was really careful with the cure.  Bought a scale on Amazon, but it only measured to the gram and I needed 1.75 grams for one of  the small pieces.  My wife had to help convert grams to 1/8th teaspoons so I could it.  Math is NOT my friend.....  Now, I can tell you how I FEEL about things, but this math thing.....



Hawging It said:


> TONS of good stuff on this site. Welcome Aboard!!



Thx, I am enjoying reading and perhaps will get brave enough to add what little knowledge I have.

Now, regarding cold smoking, I would assume that if I measured the cure correctly and let it go the appropriate time, the meat is "cured" and therefore safe to do whatever.....  then fry it up and enjoy???


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 17, 2019)

Like JJ said, cold smoking belly bacon for long periods will produce the best bacon you've ever eaten.  It's perfectly safe as long as you have used the proper amount of cure or TenderQuick  (which is what I use ala: Bearcarver.  You can find his method here   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/bears-step-by-step-index.159333/.)  Once you taste the finished product, you'll be surprised at just how happy you are that none of your friends or family want you to share some of it with them!!!!!  LOL.  Funny, but true.
Gary


----------



## bregent (Jan 17, 2019)

You don't need to cold smoke to produce great bacon. I go back and forth between cold and hot smoking bacon. Cold smoking does produce better results, the bacon I smoke at 180 is really good and taste like bacon. What type of smoker are you using and is there any way to lower the operating temps? 196F is higher than I would go.


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 17, 2019)

Hmmm...  Interesting comments so far, thank you all.  It seems there is quite a cold vs hot debate.  I think I will stay on the sidelines of that discussion.  So far, it appears that the spice mix is not all that important for normal bacon which is what I am going for at the moment.  Cure time and temp.   I just learned of something called Maple Sugar that I might have to explore...

I have two smokers.  One is a Weber Smokey Mtn, which is what I used for this go around.  It is a bit harder to hold at cooler temps.

My other smoker is this:
View media item 554315
I wanted to use it this time, but I had a short window for the bacon (in between rainstorms) and the WSM comes up to temp faster.  Next time I will use the big BBQ. I am pretty sure I can hold it at about 180.  It does great at 250; should do great at 180, just use less wood/charcoal....

HowlingDog


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2019)

The salt and Cure takes care of bacteria. There are members that make large quantities of bacon, once a year. They cure and smoke 7 DAYS STRAIGHT, no break. Some smoke 8-12 hours a day, resting in the refer between smokes, for as many days as it takes to reach the color and firmness they are looking for. Smoking above 100° or below is a matter of choice. Above 100, is a fast method to get good flavor and color. You save time cooking as well with the partially cooked bacon. A dry curing rub and long cold smoking gets that Old Fashioned Country Bacon flavor and texture. Your choice which way to go based on time...JJ


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 18, 2019)

Well, it has been three days since I smoked my bacon and I do have to say that each day it is getting better and better.  Shared some with a neighbor and they really liked it.  Wife and I had BL (no T) sandwiches for dinner and they were really good.  I re-read a number of bacon making posts and I believe that time is a critical issue.  Let it cure 10-14 days, let rest in fridge before the smoke for a day or two and let it rest after the smoke for a day or two and that will improve the taste.  AND, be more mindful of the temp.  

It is re-assuring to hear the cure and salt takes care of the nasties so I do feel better, and may even give cold smoking a try!!  Thanks for all the help, comments and suggestions.  You'all are really helpful!!  Thx


----------

